# Tungsten grinder



## ranch23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is anyone using a tungsten grinder?


----------



## Metalmann (Nov 12, 2012)

It's easy to make one, just remember to mark that wheel "Tungsten Only".

No contamination allowed.


----------



## November X-ray (Nov 12, 2012)

I use my chop saw's wheel right up next to the hub where it never touches anything. I simply chuck the tungsten in a drill motor and let it spin. I should mention do not use much side force are you will break the tungsten and I try to get the grind marks to run parallel to the rod. It takes a little practice but you can put a really fine point on it, or you could use some Chem Sharp and some people even claim success with a torch and a cup of water, and heat the tungsten then quick cool it with pieces chipping off.


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank You for the replies, I am wondering if anyone has a dedicated, built as a tungsten grinder grinder.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 12, 2012)

I had an old 5" bench grinder laying around, so I dressed the wheel and use it only for tungstens.


----------



## bpratl (Dec 9, 2012)

I just purchased a Harbor Freight 3" grinder for $34.00 to be used as a dedicated tungsten grinder, works great.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish they weren't so expensive but no, I don't have/use a proper tungsten grinder.  I think it's probably most important when using thoriated to control the dust.  Otherwise speaking, the results from a wheel grinder are totally acceptable unless you use ceriated rod which, is so crappy, it doesn't hold a point regardless of how little current you're passing.  I'm using lanthalated now and like it a lot.

Also, I always used to do a quick dressing on the wheel to remove contaminants but, when things got busy, that fell to the wayside.  In all honesty, I never noticed a difference whatsoever.  In my experience, the issue about contamination seems mainly to be with aluminum.  The weld piece surfaces need to be really clean to get a pretty weld.  I've inadvertently welded AL immediately after welding steel using the same tip -and even that made no difference.


----------



## DaveD (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought a thin lapidary diamond coated disc off eBay and just mounted it outboard on the same shaft as the grinding wheel. Sometimes I chuck the tungsten in the battery powered drill and other times I just twirl it in my fingers. All depends if the drill is handy and not being used for something else. Being a hack, self taught welder I need all the help I can get some days. Not that I notice any difference though.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveD said:


> I bought a thin lapidary diamond coated disc off eBay and just mounted it outboard on the same shaft as the grinding wheel. Sometimes I chuck the tungsten in the battery powered drill and other times I just twirl it in my fingers. All depends if the drill is handy and not being used for something else. Being a hack, self taught welder I need all the help I can get some days. Not that I notice any difference though.



I use an dedicated extra bench grinder. 
Instead of a drill, I spin the the tungsten in an extra TIG collet when grinding. Never a flat spot.


----------



## Syncrowave (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a cheap HFT 6" bench grinder and outfitted one side with a pair of aluminum disks faced with diamond abrasive (200 and 600 grits) that I bought off ebay (I think they're called "cabbing wheels" and are used for flattening/polishing stones). Whole rig ended up costing less than $100, I think, and it works great. If you go that route, look for vendor "rocklady" on ebay. 

I just spin the tungsten in my fingers. Don't need NASA accuracy in grinding, given my poor TIG skills.


----------



## oldgoaly (Dec 11, 2012)

we got this 6" Baldor with one "tungsten only" wheel, just behind the tig cart, seems to be working....


----------



## acourtjester (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is one I built to use
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkRIf7k402c 

have fun
Tom:jester:


----------



## November X-ray (Dec 18, 2012)

acourtjester said:


> Here is one I built to use
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkRIf7k402c
> 
> have fun
> Tom:jester:



Nice Work, but I failed to see the grinder?


----------



## acourtjester (Dec 19, 2012)

sorry wrong video
check here 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7a5HQQxISA


----------

